#  Chat Ecke >   Ich liebe Schnee >

## Patientenschubser

*Schnee ist schön..*  8. Dezember:
Es hat angefangen zu schneien. Der erste Schnee in diesem Jahr. Meine Frau und ich haben unsere Cocktails genommen, stundenlang am Fenster gesessen und zugesehen wie riesige, weiße Flocken vom Himmel herunter schweben. Es sah aus wie im Märchen. So romantisch - wir fühlten uns wie frisch verheiratet. Ich liebe Schnee.   9. Dezember:
Als wir aufwachten, hatte eine riesige, wunderschöne Decke aus weißem Schnee jeden Zentimeter der Landschaft zugedeckt. Was für ein phantastischer Anblick! Kann es nun einen schöneren Platz auf der Welt geben? Hierher weit auf das Land zu ziehen war die beste Idee, die ich je in meinem Leben hatte. Habe zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder Schnee geschaufelt und fühlte mich wieder frisch und lebendig wie ein kleiner Junge. Habe die Einfahrt und den Bürgersteig freigeschaufelt. Heute Nachmittag kam der Schneepflug vorbei und hat den Bürgersteig und die Einfahrt wieder zugeschoben, also holte ich die Schaufel erneut heraus und machte mich wieder an die Arbeit. Was für ein tolles Leben!   12. Dezember:
Die Sonne hat unseren ganzen schönen märchenhaften Schnee geschmolzen. Was für eine Enttäuschung. Mein Nachbar sagte, daß ich mir keine Sorgen machen soll, wir werden definitiv weiße Weihnachten erleben. Kein Schnee zu Weihnachten wäre einfach schrecklich! Bob sagt, daß wir bis zum Jahresende so viel Schnee haben werden, daß ich nie wieder Schnee sehen will. Ich kann es irgendwie nicht glauben. Bob ist sehr nett - ich bin froh, daß er unser Nachbar ist.   14. Dezember:
Schnee, wundervoller Schnee! 30 cm fielen letzte Nacht. Die Temperatur ist auf -20 Grad gesunken. Die Kälte lässt alles glitzern und wunderbar schimmern. Der Wind nahm mir den Atem, aber ich habe mich beim Schaufeln aufgewärmt. Das ist das Leben! Der Schneepflug kam heute nachmittag zurück und hat wieder alles zugeschoben. Mir war nicht klar, daß ich soviel schaufeln müsste, aber so komme ich wieder in Form. Wünschte ich würde nicht so heftig Pusten und Schnaufen.   15. Dezember:
60 cm Schnee gemäß Vorhersage. Habe meinen Kombi verscheuert, einen Jeep gekauft, Winterreifen für das Auto meiner Frau und zwei Extra-Schaufeln. Dann habe ich den Kühlschrank aufgefüllt. Meine Frau will einen Holzofen, falls der Strom ausfällt. Das ist lächerlich - schließlich sind wir hier nicht in Alaska.   16. Dezember:
Eissturm heute Morgen. Bin in der Einfahrt auf den Hintern gefallen, als ich Salz streuen wollte. Er tut mir nun höllisch weh. Meine Frau hat eine Stunde lang gelacht. Ich finde das ziemlich grausam.   17. Dezember:
Immer noch Temperatur weit unter Null. Die Straßen sind zu vereist, um irgendwohin zu kommen. Der Strom war ist seit 5 Stunden ausgefallen. Musste mich in Decken wickeln, um nicht zu erfrieren. Kein Fernseher. Nichts zu tun als meine Frau anzustarren und zu versuchen, sie zu irritieren. Ich glaube mittlerweilen, daß wir einen Holzofen hätten kaufen sollen, würde das aber nie zugeben. Ich hasse es, wenn sie recht hat! Ich hasse es, in meinen eigenen Wohnzimmer zu erfrieren!  
20. Dezember:
Hurra, der Strom ist wieder da, aber noch mal 40 cm von dem verdammten weißen Zeug letzte Nacht! Noch mehr schaufeln. Diesmal hat es den ganzen Tag gedauert. Der verdammte Schneepflug kam zweimal vorbei. Habe versucht eines der Nachbarskinder zum Schaufeln zu überreden. Aber die sagen, sie hätten keine Zeit, weil sie Hockey spielen müssten. Ich glaube, daß die lügen. Wollte eine Schneefräse im Baumarkt kaufen. Die hatten aber keine mehr. Kriegen erst im März wieder Nachschub. Ich glaube, daß die lügen. Bob sagt, daß ich schaufeln muß oder die Stadt macht es und schickt mir die Rechnung. Ich glaube, daß er lügt.   22. Dezember:
Bob hatt wieder einmal recht mit weißer Weihnacht, weil heute Nacht noch mal 30 cm von dem weißen Zeug gefallen ist. Es ist so kalt, daß es bis August nicht schmelzen wird. Es hat 45 Minuten gedauert, bis ich zum Schaufeln fertig angezogen war. Aber ich musste plötzlich dringend auf die Toilette. Als ich mich schließlich ausgezogen, auf der Toilette war und wieder angezogen hatte, war ich zu müde zum Schaufeln. Habe versucht für den Rest des Winters Bob anzuheuern, der eine Schneefräse an seinem Lastwagen hat, aber er sagt, daß er zu viel zu tun hat. Ich glaube, daß der Hundesohn lügt.   23. Dezember:
Nur 10 cm Neu-Schnee heute. Und es hat sich auf 0 Grad erwärmt. Meine Frau wollte, daß ich heute das Haus dekoriere. Ist die verrückt? Ich habe keine Zeit - ich muss SCHAUFELN!!! Warum hat sie es mir nicht schon vor einem Monat gesagt? Sie sagt, sie hat, aber ich glaube, daß sie lügt.   24. Dezember:
20 Zentimeter Neu-Schnee. Der Schnee ist vom Schneepflug so fest zusammengeschoben, daß ich die Schaufel abgebrochen habe. Dachte ich kriege einen Herzanfall. Falls ich jemals den Freak erwische, der den Schneepflug fährt, ziehe ich ihn mit nacktem Hintern durch den Schnee. Ich weiss genau, daß er sich hinter der Ecke versteckt und wartet bis ich mit dem Schaufeln fertig bin. Und dann kommt er mit 150 km/h die Strasse runtergerast und wirft tonnenweise wieder Schnee auf die Stelle, wo ich gerade war. Heute Nacht wollte meine Frau mit mir Weihnachtslieder singen und Geschenke auspacken, aber ich hatte keine Zeit. Ich musste nach dem Schneepflug Ausschau halten.  
25. Dezember:
Frohe Weihnachten. 60 Zentimeter mehr von dem !*?#@$-Zeug. Eingeschneit. Der Gedanke an Schneeschaufeln lässt mein Blut kochen. Gott, ich hasse Schnee! Dann kam der Schneepflugfahrer vorbei und hat nach einer Spende gefragt. Ich habe ihm einfach meine Schaufel über den Kopf gezogen. Meine Frau sagt, daß ich schlechte Manieren habe. Ich glaube, daß sie eine Idiotin ist. Wenn ich mir noch einmal die CD 'Weihnachten mit Wolfgang Petry' anhören muss, werde ich sie umbringen.   26. Dezember:
Immer noch eingeschneit. Warum um alles in der Welt sind wir denn hierher gezogen :Huh?:  Es war alles IHRE Idee. Sie geht mir echt furchtbar auf die Nerven.  
27. Dezember:
Die Temperatur ist auf -30 Grad gefallen und die Wasserrohre sind eingefroren. 
28. Dezember:
Es hat sich auf -5 Grad erwärmt. Immer noch eingeschneit. DIE ALTE MACHT MICH VERRÜCKT!!!   29. Dezember:
Noch mal 30 Zentimeter Neu-Schnee. Bob sagt, daß ich das Dach freischaufeln muß, oder es wird einstürzen. Das ist das Dämlichste was ich je gehört habe. Für wie blöd hält der mich eigentlich?   30. Dezember:
Das Dach ist eingestürzt. Der Schneepflugfahrer verklagt mich auf Schmerzensgeld (50.000). Meine Frau ist zu ihrer Mutter gefahren. Es werden 25 Zentimeter vorhergesagt.   31. Dezember:
Habe den Rest vom Haus einfach angesteckt und abgefackelt. Nie mehr Schaufeln!!!   08. Januar:
Mir geht es richtig gut. Ich mag die kleinen bunten Pillen, die sie mir dauernd geben. Mich regt nichts mehr auf. Ich kann prima entspannen. - Aber, warum bin ich bloß an das Bett gefesselt... :Huh?:   
Schöne Weihnachten und hoffentlich endlich mal etwas Schnee. 
Euer Schubser

----------


## Teetante

**brüll vor lachen und unter dem Tisch lieg* 
Wo habt Ihr diese Sachen bloß immer nur her?? 
Liebe Grüße aus dem heute immerhin nur +2 Grad warmen Leverkusen, heute morgen war mal kratzen angesagt! 
Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
na ja so sind sie nun mal die Schwaben,
erst so richtig Verklemmt und verstohlen sich hinter einer alten Eiche versteckend,
abwartend ob nicht doch ein andrer für sie schwätzt oder bezahlt aber
sind sie dann aufgetaut kannste sie nicht mehr aufhalten. 
Grüßle von einem Reingschmeckte Schwob
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Obelix! 
Die Schwaben sollen zurückhaltend sein anfangs?? Gewisse Zweifel meinerseits!  Habe da nun als Kind auch mal gelebt... 
Aber übersetz mir doch mal bitte "Reingschmeckte Schwob". Was ist denn das für eine Gattung der Schwaben?? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

"Reigschmeggde" sind Zugezogene NICHTSCHWABEN. 
es ist im Prinzip egal wie lange Du hier wohnst, das sagt Dir einer auch nach 30 Jahren noch
" Ah Sie send wool an Reischmeggda!" 
Grüßle

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
Schwabe wirst Du erst in 3ter Generation mit den Zusatzvorraussetzungen: 
Schwäbische Nachtbarn,
Ein eigenes Häusle
Ein eigenes Stückle
und natürlich einer Schwäbin von der Alb ra als Frau

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ihr Beiden! 
Vielen Dank für die Übersetzung! 
@ Obelix! 
Woher bist Du zugezogen? Dachte immer, Du seist a Urschwob in 6. Generation oder so ähnlich...  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
wir sind "Reinblütler" (Harry Potter lässt grüßen) sozusagen Schwäbischeaborigines. 
Außer meiner Frau die kommt aus der Nähe von Hameln.

----------


## Obelix1962

@ Teetante, 
Gebohren im am öfftest im Rundfunk genannten Autobahnknotenpunkt des Südens
Ettlingen (Badenserland) bis zu meinem 7 Lebensjahr in Malsch bei Karlsruhe
(ebenfalls Badenserland) bis zu meinem 15 LJ in Gaggenau (auch noch Badenserland)
Strafumgesiedelt nach Bad Cannstatt (Stadtteil des größten Dorfes Deutschlands)
Schwaben 
Na ja ich hab mich zwischenzeitlich dran gewöhnt! 
Das einzige was mir fehlt ist der Badische Wein, Wurst die gewürzt ist und
meine Tannen. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hm legger Badischer Wein, schmatz, schlürf! Liebe den auch. 
Naja, da bin ich aber mehr rumgekommen als Du! Eindeutig liege ich vorne! Der nächste Umzug, der dann mal irgendwann kommt, wird mein 27. sein! In Worten: SIEBENUNDZWANZIG!! 
Und das quer durch die alten Bundesländer zu Kindzeiten! Mein Vater war der Schuldige. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Hallo Andrea, 
hieß Dein Vater etwa Richard Kimble? :emot17_cool:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Claus! 
*lach* Nee!!  
Sein Job ist Ingenieur und dann kam halt die Karriereleiter! 
Mittlerweile leben wir schon 20 Jahre am Stück in Leverkusen, sind hier schon umgezogen innerhalb der Stadtteile, ich alleine nun auch schon dreimal, aber wir bezeichnen uns mittlerweile als heimisch und eingebürgert!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *winke mal schnell zu Dir rüber, ist ja ein Katzensprung**

----------


## Claus

:nice_day_cut:  Ich wínke mal zurück, Andrea, und genieße das heutige schöne Wetter bei uns. 
Mit meinen Eltern bin ich einmal umgezogen, von Parterre in die zweite Etage. :Grin:   
Mit meiner Frau zusammen haben wir es dann auf dreimal geschafft, den gemeinsamen ersten Einzug nicht mitgerechnet, aber jetzt bleiben wir hier. 
Viele Grüße zurück
Claus

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Claus! 
Ja, unser Rheinland-Wetter ist heute traumhaft, da hast Du recht.  
Mensch Claus, wir ziehen das nächste Mal - nun mein Mann und ich - bestimmt nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr um, dann wird gespart und dann geht es hoffentlich in ca. 7 Jahren ins Eigenheim! Und das war dann hoffentlich der letzte Umzug für lange Zeit! Außer uns verschlägt es doch noch ins Ausland! Na, mal abwarten! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Na dann wartet mal ab! 
Ab Mittwoch hört der Spass dann auf und der Schnee fällt auch bei Euch bis in Tiefe Lagen. 
Schneeschauer über Deutschland herbeischwörend
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Obelix!  *Mich abwehrend in das Herbeischwören stelle* Bitte keinen Schnee, wenn wir nach HH fahren, das hatten wir im Februar schon mal, vielen Dank auch! Ohne mich!  
*lach* damals haben auch noch die Menschen vom Räumdienst gestreikt wegen mehr Geld und das nicht nur in der Stadt, sondern ab kurz vorm Elbtunnel, so ca. 36 km Stau und 6 cm Schnee mit Eis auf der Fahrbahn!  NEIN, NEIN, NEIN! ABGELEHNT! KEINEN SCHNEE VORM 1. WEIHNACHTSFEIERTAG GEGEN MITTAG!  Dann sind wir wieder hier und dann kann es schneien!  Obelix, hör sofort auf mit dem Herbeizaubern, kannst Dir den Schnee ja ins Schwabenländle holen, aber verschone alles was weiter nördlich liegt! *Obelix mal nehme und schubse, damit er die Schnee-Zauber-Formel vergißt*   Liebe Grüße und schönes Wochenende, bis Montag, Andrea 
P.S. Lars ist auf dem Weg nach Hause und ich melde mich über's Wochenende ab! Tschööööööööööööö.*

----------


## Claus

Genau! Nicht vor dem Mittag des 1. Weihnachtsfeiertages. Dann wären meine Eltern wieder zu Hause und bräuchten für die zwei Tage nicht extra Winterreifen zu kaufen!

----------

